# Captacion de movimientos con camaras infrarrojas



## estudiante2 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hola, soy estudiante y tengo un problema con mi proyecto de fin de carrera. Estoy intentando realizar un sistema de captacion de imagenes mediante camaras infrarrojas (Optitrack flex v100) mediante el programa Arena. Resulta que tengo realizada la calibracion de las camaras pero no se que debo hacer para poder extraer la información de la secuencia de puntos que he generado

Os agradeceria que alguien me explicara un poco el funcionamiento, ya que por mas que leo el manual, sigo perdido.

muchas gracias


----------

